
Big Dakota pipeline to upend oil delivery in U.S - Mz
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-oil-pipeline-idUSKCN10N0HP
======
pdkl95
What an offensive piece of propaganda! They're talking about this as if it was
a sure thing, even though they haven't received the necessary easements.
Promoting the potential profits of the pipeline while leaving out how they are
vandalizing tribal land, digging in secret, and trying to incite riots says a
lot about the _stenographers_ that wrote this article (and Reuters).

Instead of this propaganda, they should be reporting on the _violent crimes_
committed by pipeline security (in full military gear, of course). I guess
they don't care about the police spraying several hundred protestors with a
water cannon in sub-freezing weather. Or the multiple serious head injuries
from the rubber bullets being used on protestors. Or the young woman they
threw a _concussion grenade_ at who may lose her arm?

No, who cares about the violence. We let people get away with anything if
pipes in more oil.

/sigh/

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3gvXjNtqgU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3gvXjNtqgU)

